# Do bunnies go gray!



## slavetoabunny (Feb 15, 2008)

Does a rabbits coat go gray/white with age? Sparky has developed white eyebrows. They look very cool and all that, but I am wondering if she she is going to have a white muzzle as she gets older? She is 4 now.


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 16, 2008)

According to Dr. Frankenbunny (PhD in everything), extreme intelligence and beauty causes bunnies to 'go gray'. Bunnies also go gray when they join that top secret subversive society called the Lagomorph Liberation Front. Check Sparky's wallet for a membership card....

I've noticed Mel has gotten a small patch of fur on her neck that has gotten a brown tinge to it. Could be an age issue or she is experimenting with L'Oreal and trying to develop a disguise for her next set of bad deeds.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 16, 2008)

This is a great question. Dogs gray/white with age on their faces.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 16, 2008)

I was wondering this too! Because Barney, 2 and a half years old, is quite dark grey in colour, but he has a little grey/white mark (not like a marking, just like a collection of grey hairs) on his nose, and also some very small specks of white in his coat, over his back.... I'd been wondering if they were because he's 'going grey' or if they were just always there! 

:?


----------



## trailsend (Feb 16, 2008)

This is a good question. I don't know the answer for certain but my three oldest buns, 9,8,&8, have all darkened considerably with age. My one bun used to be a honey color and now is really dark - I was comparing a photo taken of him yesterday with one when he came to me at 6 months and it is amazing. So from my experiences I would say yes, they definately darken with age, well a light bun, my 8 year old dark dwarf is getting lighter lol. I have only had the two since they were already seniors, but my dwarf didn't start getting dark gray patches until he was about 6 years old.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 17, 2008)

Scooter's fur has darkened with age (she is a castor), but Sparky's white eyebrows have got me puzzled. They are really kinda cute. I'll try and get some pics tomorrow, although I suspect they will be difficult to take a good picture of.


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 17, 2008)

Yea is it old age as Fluffs got gray hairs round his kneck and some on his back and ears and face. I think they look quite cool lol but i seem to remember reading somewhere that some people pluck them... I dont think fluff would ever give me kisses again if i did tho lol.:?


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 17, 2008)

Pernod (approx. 6 years old) has developed a few grey/white hairs on her face. There was another Dutch that we knew and he grew lots of grey/white hairs as he lived to be a good age.

I think it adds character to them 

Jan


----------



## bunnymommy76 (Mar 23, 2008)

I seem to believe that they do go grey/white with age. My boy Pidge is 8.5 yrs old and his front legs have all gone white/grey, his face is also turning along with the fur along his butt. I would say he started turning when he was about 6-7yrs old, it has just gotten to be more noticiable this past year, my baby isnt a baby anymore.


----------



## m.e. (Mar 24, 2008)

Rex just turned 9 and for the past year he's had more and more white whiskers on hisnose and grey fur on his ears :bunny5


----------



## tamsin (Mar 24, 2008)

No, not like dogs do. Rabbits coat colours can change for example black rabbits that spend a lot of time out in the sun can go a gorgeous dark rusty black/brown colour. Moulting can also effect the fur particularly in agouti bunnies. Pointed animals can change colour according to temperature. Adult bunnies will often look very different once they lose their baby coat.

Tamsin


----------

